

Google services on the iPad and tablet computers - iseff
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/04/google-services-on-ipad-and-tablet.html

======
Batsu
I admire Google's ability to provide so many specialized views to GMail.
There's one for the Android application (which, realistically, just syncs
information and store it locally for display), one for the iPhone/Android in a
browser, one for desktop Browsers (+ basic HTML), one for mobile (non-awesome)
browsers (+ basic HTML), now one for the iPad, and of course POP3 / IMAP for
use with native mail clients.

They've really covered all the bases here.

------
houseabsolute
Now if only they'd port this interface to standard GMail.

~~~
niravs
[http://lifehacker.com/5508260/how-to-use-gmails-
attractive-n...](http://lifehacker.com/5508260/how-to-use-gmails-attractive-
new-tablet+friendly-interface-on-your-regular-old-computer)

------
numair
Interesting; it appears that the best interface for browsing Gmail is only
available on the iPad (for now).

Steve will be pleased.

~~~
callahad
Well, you can always set your user agent in Safari to:

    
    
      Mozilla/5.0(iPad; U; CPU iPhone OS 3_2 like Mac OS X; en-us) AppleWebKit/531.21.10 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0.4 Mobile/7B314 Safari/531.21.10
    

and experience the new layout. To do this, just go to Develop -> User Agent ->
Other...

~~~
niravs
Or you can use the iPad simulator (if you have the SDK).

